# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Origjina e Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptareve.

## gladiator

Ne Shqiptaret jemi autokton te trojeve tona dhe jo ardhes ose Indo-Eu sepse.
Arkeologjisht eshte vertetuar se fortresat e Dalmateve ,Ilireve ,Mykenes ,dhe ato te Azise Minore dhe Trojes kane qene populluar nga nje rrace me kulture dhe gjuhe te perbashket prej Eres Neolitike deri ne shfaqjen e Grekeve dhe Indo-Eu ne Europe .
Jeta sociale e Ilireve, ritet funerale dhe roli i gruas ne shoqeri ishin krejt ndryshe nga kulturat Indo-Eu .
Gjuha Shqipe ka te perbashketa me gjuhet Indo-Eu ,por rrenja ose etymologjia e saj tregon nje lashtesi te vecante ,ku dhe disa terma Egjyptjan ( Faraon = Fara+Jon ) dhe Babilonas kan kuptim vetem ne Shqip . Mqs Iliret erdhen nga veriu bashk me Indo-Eu e tjere si shjegohen keta terma JUGOR ne gjuhen Shqipe .
Pra origjina e Pellazgo-Iliro-Shqiptareve duhet kerkuar ne JUG ose ne Shqiperi por kurrsesi ne VERI .
Gj t m;

----------


## gladiator

Trojet Ilire 4000 p k - 1200 p k ;

----------


## Bel ami

Iliret jane popullsi Indo-Evropiane.Kane ardhur ne ballkan para viteve 2000 pes.
Arkeologjikisht eshte vertetuar se ne Ballkan kane jetuar popullsi deri ne 7000 vjet dhe keto popuj jane quajtur Para-indoevropiane ose proto-indoevropiane.
Keto popullsi kane luajtur nje rol te rendesishm ne formimin e etnosit tek popullsite Indo-evropiane qe erdhen ne Evrope.
Ne rastin tone popullsite qe ne i quajme Pellazge dhe qe kane qene ne Ballkan para ardhjes se Ilireve,kane luajtur nje rol ne formimin e etnosit Ilir.
Renjet e Shqiptareve jane aty ku jetojne Shqiptaret sot dhe jo ne mbeturinat Dake,Thrake,Mize etj.

----------


## gladiator

Bel.
D m th Iliret erdhen ne Ballkan rreth 2000 p k .
Si shpjegohet qe Hititet ne 2000 p k ndodheshin ne Azine Minore prej te pakten 1000 vjetesh ,dhe supozohet qe te kene emigruar nga Ballkani ne 3000 p k ?
Ky eshte vetem nje fakt qe hedh poshte teorine Indo- Eu .
Gj t m .

----------


## Bel ami

Gladiator
Dyndjet Indo-Evropiane filluan nga vitet 4000 p.e.s. dhe mbaruan reth viteve 2000 p.e.s.
Tani nuk mund te provohet me saktesi nese Iliret erdhen ne vitet 4000 apo 3000 apo 2500 p.e.s.
Ajo qe pranohet nga te gjithe eshte se Iliret jane Indo-evropiane.
Hitet mund te kene emigruar ne Azine e vogel prej Ballkanit ose nepermjet Ballkanit,kur dihet se Ballkani eshte lidhja Azi-Evrope.

----------


## gladiator

Bel .
Kete se kisha degjuar ndonje here .
D m th dyndjet vashduan prej 4000 p k deri ne 2000 p k pothuajse 2000 vjet . HAAAAAAAAA
2000 vjet.Sikur 1000 refugjat  ne vit te vinin i bie llogaria 
2 000 000  popull.
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Gjith bota nuk ishte 2 milion ne 2000 p k .
Nuk besoj se te ngelet qejfi ,por je pak larg .
Gj t m .

----------


## Bel ami

Citim nga Shaban Demiraj :_ Dhe ne vija te pergjithshme eshte pranuar qe keto vershime drejt Evropes kane nisur me shume se 4000 vjet para eres sone (shih Martinet 1986,shih dhe Campanile 1994)_
Serisht Demiraj citon : _ Persa i takon Gadishullit Ballkanik,ky gadishull nga vete  pozicioni i tij gjeografik si ure kalimi nga Evropa per ne Azi e anasjelltas ,nuk mund te mos kete qene i pabanuar nga popuj te tjere para dyndjeve Indo-evropiane.(Ketu hidhet hipoteza per Pellazget)
..................................................  ..........................................
Persa u takon Ilireve ne pergjithesi,njohurite tona jane te pakta si per parahistorine e tyre edhe per historine e tyre.Per parahistorine e Ilireve ne pergjithesi pranohet qe stergjysherit e tyre erdhen e u vendosen ne brigjet lindore te Adriatikut e pjeserisht edhe te Jonit ne kohen e dyndjeve te fiseve indo-evropiane drejt ballkanit d.m.th. aty nga fillimi i mijevjecarit te dyte p.e.s._ 
Pra Gladiator mbaje shpaten ne mill.Citimet e mesiperme jane te Shaban Demirajt,mare nga libri "Prejardhja e Shqiptareve nen driten e deshmive te Gjuhes Shqipe", botuar ne vitin 1999.Botuar nga Akademia e Shkencave te Shqiperise.
Shpresoj te shfletosh ca literature!
Me te mira

----------


## gladiator

Bel .
Thuaj atij Shabanit qe fiset Indo - Eu nuk munden te depertonin ne territorin e Ilireve per arsyet e terrenit malor dhe fortresave te tyre .  Ky fragment eshte marr nga ( The Illyrians of J . Wilkes ) .

A more cautious reconstruction of Illyrian origin has emerged from 
archeologists at Sarajevo .Working from the relative abundance of prehistoric remains in Bosnia and adjacent areas ,they suggest that during the Bronze Age there took place e progresive "Illyrianization" of peoples dwelling in the lands between the Sava and the Adriatic .Since their homeland lay aside from the main route of migration across southeast Eu the movement of peoples at the end of Bronze Age had relatively little impact on them . 

Merre postin dhe dergoja Shabanit ,dhe thuaj nuk ben mie qe genjen popullin me perralla .
Gj t m .

----------


## Dajaku

Anijet kozmike qe kishin "Ititet" na thote ky loloja nuk i ngjitnin dot qafen e thanes.

----------


## gladiator

Dajaku .
Ketu po diskutohet origjina e Shqiptarve ,dhe jo nga behet rakia .
Gj t m .

----------


## Bel ami

Gladiator a mund tju pyes dicka:
1) A jane Iliret dhe Pellazget i njejti popull per ty?
2) Nese pyetjes se mesiperme do ti pergjigjeni JO,atehere me thoni cilat popullsi ju mbishtresezuan njera-tjetres.
3) A jane Hitet popullsi Proto-evropiane apo Indo-evropiane?

Pasi te me pergjigjesh do te gjej mundesine ti dergoj nje Profesor Doktori si Shaban Demiraj qe teorite e Tij dhe te Gjuhetareve te tjere jane te pabaza dhe Ju i nderuar Gladiator keni tezat tuaja qe i rezoni.Mbase keshtu "regullojme" nje gabim te madh qe kemi mesuar ne Universitete!

----------


## gladiator

Bel Ami .
Good questions .    Po te pergjigjem thjesht dhe qart .
Kush ishin Pellazget ?
Sipas autoreve Greke ata ishin fise vendase Pan - Hellene.Por keta autore nuk percaktojne me saktesi shtrirjen etnografike te ketyre fiseve ,dhe marrdheniet e tyre me zonat perreth ,por 
thjesht kur GREKET ERDHEN NE BALLKANIN E JUGUT ATY ATA GJETEN PELLAZGET . Pra si e shikon nga ana historike nuk kemi aq info sa duhet . 
Tani hyn ne subjekt arkeologjia ,ku sipas germimeve dhe gjetjeve qe jane bere ne Ballkan ,Azin Minore ,Greqi ,Krete dhe Cypro del se keto zona kan qen banuar nga nje rrace me kulture dhe gjuhe te njejte . Ky fakt shpjegon arsyen pse ne Azine Minore dhe Krete ne periudhat klasike kishte gjurme te Jo - Helleneve si fisi i Lydias ,Luka , Caria , Leleget ,Mysia dhe Bryget . Keto fise u shkeputen nga fiset e tjera Ilire me ardhjen e Grekeve nga stepet Ruse .
Pra Pellazget ishin thjesht nje fis Ilir as me i vjeteri as me i riu te cilet moren fame vetem se ishin banore te disa zonave ku Greket u ngulen .
Po do te bindesh bej nje vizit ne qytetet Shqiptare ku ndodhen keshtjella antike dhe krahasoj keto fortresa me ate te Agamemnonit pra Mykenen dhe me ate te Trojes . Sipas Grekeve muret e ketyre keshtjellave quheshin ( Cycllopeans Walls ) nga qe nuk kishin idene kush i kishte ndertuar .

Sa per Hittitet ,shum teori jan hedhur dhe me e pranuara esht qe ata erdhen ne Azin Minore aty rreth 3000 p k ,pra kualifikohen si Proto- Indo - Eu .  Por un mendoj ndryshe .
Nuk mund te them me pa studjuar gjuhen e Hittiteve. Kam disa muaj qe po studjoj shkrimet Kuneiforme te Hittiteve dhe ka shum mundesi qe ata mos te ken qen Indo - Eu . 
Gj t m .

----------


## Bel ami

Dmth sipas teje Pellasget dhe Iliret jane i njejti popull?!
Hera e pare qe e degjoj kete hipoteze.

----------


## gladiator

Bel .
Sepse historianet Shqiptar nuk mundohen te zbulojne dicka rreth rraces se tyre ,por preferojne ti kopjojne nga ata te huaj , te cilet pershkruanin vetem anet negative te popullit Ilir dhe Pellazg dhe kan shkruar vetem me perbuzja per ta .
Un nuk bazohem te shkrimet e lena ,por te faktet dhe arkeologjia .  Do te dish dicka per Pellazget .
Per her te par ata permenden nga Homeri ,i cili thekson se ka Pellazg qe jetojne ne Krete dhe ne Thesali . 
Tani c far te ben ty dhe historianet Shqiptar te besosh qe keta Pellazg te Homerit te jen rrac tjeter nga Akejasit dhe Trojanet ,mos vall Homeri thot qe Akili i cili qe Pellazg fliste me perkthyes me Hektorin dhe Agamemnonin ????????????
Pra dhe njeher Pellazget ishin thjesht nje fis Ilir kontemporary me fiset e tjera ,te cilet kan populluar brigjet e Adriatikut ,Jonit dhe Egjeut prej 5000 p k deri ne ditet e sotme .
Gj t m .

----------


## Deathcrush

Bel-Ami

Kola dhe D'Angely atë thonë se Ilirët dhe Pellazgët janë i njëjti popull. meqë se kishe nigju naiherë si teori.


Për ner qesharak më duket fakti që ilirët na paskan ardh prej fushave të Indisë-Azisë me hyp e zdryp nëpër malet e Shqipëris. Popujt kërkojnë kushte të përshtatshme në emigrim e jo më të këqija. Dmth. përveç se nuk na konsideron rrënjës, kjo teori e IE na konsidero dhe budallenj.
Nëse ka pas fise arge, apo ariane në Indi - kjo nodh se ne kemi vajt anej e jo që na paskan ardh b..zit knej. e na qekan zbardhu, e na paskan dal bjonda e sybojqell.
Vet gjermont që e shpikën kët teori e bon për të tjera arsye. Po sot arkeologët s'i interesojn popujt, po si me i klasifiku, si me i rrumullakos, si me i përshtat simas ideologjisë së kohës. Atë që bonë dhe nazistat e Hitlerit me i llaf, me teorinë e tyre fantastiko-shkencore.

Dmth. për 6000 vjet norvegjezt e danezt e gjermont na qekan zbardh e bjondizu ? Pse s'ka zbulime skeletesh njerëzish të bardh anej nga india që t'i mështesi këto përralla. Ngaqë janë përralla pranej.

----------


## Bel ami

Kola dhe D'Anglely?
Hipotreza mund te hedhe kushdo,varet sa te besueshme jane.

----------


## Pelasgian

Belami,

Mu tek kjo fjalë është qëllimi kryesor. Sa është e besueshme. 

Përderisa Greqia antike studiohet nëpër shumë universitete Evropiane dhe botërore, me antikuitetin Shqiptar deri më tani jane marrë një numër shumë i vogël i studjuesve. 

Thjeshtë, qështjes historike Shqiptare deri më tani i ka munguar komercializmi. Nuk mund të bëhet një studim i thellë në një lami pa investim të plotë. Por tash që Shqipëria ka filluar të bëjë hapat e parë të zhvillimit ekonomik dhe qlirimi i Kosovës janë duke dhënë rezultatet e para. Kjo më shumë duke ju falemderuar disa individëve të cilët për dashuri të kombit japin gjithë që kanë për ta zbardh historinë e Shqiptarisë. 

Por ku fillon besimi? 

1)  Nga historianët botëror rregullishtë përmenden PARAGREKËT, PARAHELLENËT. Kush janë ata? 

2)  Krahasimet gjuhësore. Pse ZEusi, AFËRDITA, FATa këto perëndi të praktikuara së pari nga Pellazgët morrën emra që kuptohen shumë thjeshtë në gjuhën tonë. 

3)  Pse Herodoti nuk e kuptonte gjuhën e Pellazgëve, kur ai ishte Grekë. Pra pasi që Pellazgët nuk ishin Grekë, qka ishin? 

4)  Askush nuk mund ta mohoj ekzistencën e Ilirëve. Ku jetonin Ilirët? Qfarë të mire apo të keqe kishin bërë ata. Ku ishte kufiri i tyre dhe Grekëve? A ishte kufiri mes Ilirisë dhe Epirit, apo Ilirisë dhe Maqedonisë, apo Maqedonisë dhe Greqisë. Thjeshtë, cili ishte kufiri mes Shqiptarëve dhe Grekëve? Nuk kishte dhe ende nuk ka ndonjë popullë tjetër mes Shqiptarëve dhe Grekëve.  

5)   Pse Skenderbeu shquhet si mbretë i Shqiptarëve, por nga shumë shkrimtarë të huaj si mbretë i Epirit? Pse Skenderbeu morri emrin sipas një Skenderi tjetër Leka i Madh. Nëna e Lekës së Madh ishte Epirote, dhe ajo rregullishtë i tregonte Lekës kur ky ishte i vogës se e kishin prejardhjen nga Zeusi, përmesë Akilit. 

6) Pse Kalashët e sotshëm të Pakistanit (pasaardhësit e ushtarëve të Lekës) besojnë në vëllaun e ZEusit (tosk) ZAUn (geg) , apo vetëm rastësishtë kanë marrë emrin e fisit Kalesh të Shqipërisë. 

7)  Pse ne e quajmë veten Shqiptar? Ku është lidhja jonë me Shqiponjën (e ZEusit). 


Secili nga këto grupe kërkon studim të veqant. Do të marrë kohë që të kuptohen përgjegjet, por së paku ne kemi filluar.

----------


## gladiator

Pelasgian .
Pyetjet e tua jane me vend dhe iteligjente ,por jane edhe disa pyetje te tjera enigme qe historianet Greke dhe Eu nuk japin shpjegim,si psh.
Kush ishin Trojanet qe luftuan Greket ?
Mqs Greket munden Tojanet ,pse Troja nuk u be territor Grek ,por ndodhi e kunderta ?
C fare te perbashketa kishin Trojanet me Iliret dhe me fiset e Azise Minore ? etj etj ;
Ketyre pyetjeve nuk u ka dhene pergjigje asnje historian boteror .
P S E ?
Ne foton e meposhteme jane dy luftetar Ilire me tipare Homerike .
Gj t m .

----------


## ALBA

26 Korrik 2003       



Pse per pellazget... 
Ishte nje ndermarrje e studiuesit te njohur Myzafer Xhaxhiu, qe risolli per lexuesit, nje veshtrim sinoptik per pellazget. Njohesi i vjeter dhe i apasonuar i historise i eshte kthyer studimit te tyre, duke treguar kurajon dhe vazhdimesine e pasionit, e cila nuk i ka rreshtuar asnjehere. Sepse, vertete, sa me pak flitet per dicka, dhe aq me teper per nje realitet historik, aq me 'e veshtire' dhe e larget behet per brezat e mevonshem, kjo kohe. Eshte fjala per pellazget, nje nga popujt, me historine me te cuditshme dhe me pararendese te historise se Civilizimeve te Mesdheut. Vete babai i historise se Greqise, Herodoti, i quan pellazget, popullsi autoktone, qe ka banuar ne Greqi, perpara ardhjes ketu te heleneve. Nderkohe, duke iu referuar shkrimeve antike, qe mbajne autoresine e autoreve te lashte: Herodoti, Homeri, Hesiodi, Hekateu, Dionisi i Halikarnasit, Straboni, Ptolemeu etj., merret shume informacion, per kete popullsi, po qe gjithsesi te konfuzon. Studimi i kujdesshem i tyre te dergon atje, ku duket se humbet edhe fillesa e njerezimit. "...per t'iu ofruar botes pellazgjike duhet patur para syve vizioni teresor historik dhe parahistorik ne lidhjet e tij te mbrendshme. Dhe ky vizion, mund te perfitohet kur operohet jo vetem me nocionet e arkeologjise, e etur perjetesisht edhe per nje fragment stele, apo amorfe, me nocionet e gjuhesise, shkence jo plotesisht e sakte, ku jo rralle ka luhatje te ndryshme te interpretimit te ligjeve te saj, por edhe me mjete tjera, duke arritur deri tek fantazia, intuita, deri tek vizioni romantik e patriotik, deri aty ku racionalizmi mbaron se vepruari", do te shkruante, autori yne, Muzafer Xhaxhiu ne "Studio albanica" ne numrin e vitit 1970/1. 

Duhet thene se Pellazget njihen dhe mund edhe te vleresohen pervec te tjerave edhe si ideatore te arkitektures ne rrafshin trekontinenal: Azi Perendimore, Afrike Veriore dhe Europe Jugore. 

Kete here, studjuesi i nderuar Muzafer Xhaxhiu, i thote publikut se:"Ne saje te arritjeve te Historiografise, te gjuhesise, dhe ne vecaneti, te arkeologjise sone ne ceshtjen e autoktonise dhe te kultures se kombit shqiptar eshte vertetuar katerciperisht, se banoret e lashte te vendit tone, kane qene illiret dhe se shqiptaret jane pasardhesit e tyre. Keto arritje, kane care tashme rrugen, per te bere kerkime dhe hulumtime te metejshme, per te arritur tek pellgazet".

Sa do te mundemi? Kjo nuk dihet. Ajo do te varet nga ajo qe do te bejne studjuesit e ndryshem per te hyre ne kete thellesi, nga ku vigjelojne shekujt. B.an



Veshtrim sinoptik i tezes se prejardhjes

se shqiptareve nga pellazget

Per studjuesin Myzafer Xhaxhiu eshte e qarte: shqiptaret jane pasardhes te ilireve. Per te, si studjues, ngrihet pyetja, qe e shqeteson shume mjedisin akademik, se a jane pellazget nje hallke, ne zinxhirin e vijimesise ilire-shqiptare. "Mund te permendim disa gjurme te botes pellazge, qe kane lidhje me problemin e etnogjenezes se shqiptareve. Dhe keto, jo vetem ne Ballkan, por me thelle ne lindje te tij", shkruan studjuesi

Qe shqiptaret jane pasardhes te ilireve, kjo tanime eshte provuar katerciperisht nga shkenca e arkeologjise e gjuhesise dhe nga shkenca te tjera.

Mbetet, nderkohe i hapur problemi, a jane pellazget nje hallke ne zinxhirin e vijimesise ilire-shqiptare. Per kete jane shfaqur mendime qe se lashti nga autore greke e romake, per te vazhduar ne rrymen e shekujve dhe per te ardhur te studiues te ndryshem shqiptare dhe te huaj te diteve tona.

Ne shkrimet per pellazget si pararendes te ilireve dhe shqiptareve, botuar ne gazeten "Drita" dhe ne organe te tjera te shtypit, autori eshte perpjekur te qemtoje ku ka mundur, te dhena te grimcuara qe priten te hedhin sado pak drite mbi ate zbrazetire te mjegullt te botes mendore dhe shpirterore (me perjashtim te luftrave dhe piraterise) te epikes ilire, per te arritur ne kohet me te vona, ku fatmiresisht shumecka nga parailiret (t'i quajme keta pellazge) na eshte bere e njohur nga autoret antike dhe te koheve te mevona, nga gjetjet arkeologjike, nga ritet, kultet, etj., te ruajtura ne legjenda, ne kenget epike, ne simbolike, ornamentike, e madje, edhe pse e fundit, jo me pak e rendesishme, ne gjuhe.

Hapesira gjeografike e pellazgeve

Autoret greke dhe romake i shtrijne pellazget qe nga bregdeti i Azise se Vogel, ne pellgun e Egjeut, ne Krete, ne Thesali, Epir, Peloponez deri ne gadishullin italik.

Nga kane ardhur pellazget? Ka studiues qe thone se duhet te kene ardhur nga Azia Qendrore dhe jane dukur ne viset qe u permenden me siper aty nga mesi i neolitit, rreth 3500 vite para eres se re. Shkenca jone arkeologjike shenon se nga mesi i mijevjecarit IV deri rreth viteve 2600 ka ekzistuar nje qyteterim neolitik i nje popullsie qe greket e quajten me emrin "Pellazg", qe duket se kishin dicka te vecante ne pamjen fizike, ne menyren e te folurit ne "s" te zgjatur (Lissos, Issa, Larissa etj.) (Neritan Ceka, "Iliret", T 2000, f.33).

Historiani francez Fystel de Kulanzh, ne vepren e tij "Qyteti-shtet antik" 1864), duke folur per greket, romaket, hinduset e te tjere, shenon se te gjithe keta "i perkisnin te njejtes race; te paret e tyre ne nje epoke shume te larget kane pase jetuar ne Azine Qendrore. Pikerisht aty zune fill besimet dhe ritet ne keta popuj".

Edhe dijetari yne i shquar Sami Frasheri, duke folur per pellazget thote: " Duket se keta erdhen me pare se te gjithe prej mesit te Azise ne Evrope".

"Niebuhr i bente pellazget popullin me te perhapur ne Evrope, perpara se te fillonte historia e Greqise" (G.Dottin. Popuj te vjeter te Evropes. P.1916, f.129).

Mjaft studiues jane te mendimit se pellazget kane qene nje popullsi e madhe, qe ka mbuluar Azine e Vogel, Greqine, Ballkanin deri ne pellgun danubian, nje pjese te gadishullit italik etj., ku lane gjuhen e tyre dhe hyjnite, qe helenet dhe italiket i pervetesuan.

Babai i historise se Greqise, Herodoti, i quan pellazget popullsi autoktone qe ka banuar ne Greqi, perpara ardhjes ketu te heleneve. Fisi helen, sipas Herodotit, perfaqeson valen e emigranteve. Po te kemi parasysh, perhapjen e pellazgeve ne brigjet e Mesdheut, ne Ballkan, ne Azi te Vogel, ne gadishullin italik e gjetke, nga mijevjecari IV deri ne mijevjecarin II, koha kur fiset helene erdhen dhe u vendosen ne jug te Ballkanit, territori i Hellades ka qene mjaft i rrudhur, ne krahasim me hapesiren, qe zinin fiset pellazge. Sipas Skyllaksit, Hellada fillonte nga gjiri i Ambrakise e poshte. Edhe Straboni shenon se ajo nga ana perendimore dhe veriore kufizohet me fiset epirote dhe ilire, ndersa nga lindja me fiset maqedone deri ne Bizant.

Historiani i lashte grek Tuqididi, duke folur per Helladen, thote se ajo nuk ekzistonte me pare dhe se "emrin asaj ia dhane, sipas emrave te tyre, fiset e ndryshme, me teper pellazget".

Shkendijime pellazge ka edhe ne popuj te Kaukazit. Duket, te ardhur nga Azia Qendrore, kane bere ndalesa te ndryshme duke lene kudo gjurme te tyre. Studiuesi grek M.B.Saqellariu ne vepren "Popuj helene me origjine indoevropiane" shenon se pellazget kane hyre ne Maqedoni nga veriu. Nje tradite e lashte ruan kujtesen se ne Maqedoni kane banuar edhe frigjet, fis pellazg ne Azine e Vogel, ku kishte edhe fise te tjera pellazge si lidianet, karianet, likianet, trojanet. Shume hyjni te panteonit mitologjik, qe greket i moren nga pellazget (Herodoti) i gjejme edhe ne popujt e Azise se Vogel, shume me pare kolonizimit te tyre nga greket.

Ka studiues, qe i ngacmon disi termi pellazg. Bukur! Le t'i quajme pellazget protoilire, preilire, s'ka rendesi. Puna eshte te ecim ne nje rruge, qe na lejon te shtyhemi sa me thelle, ne kerkim te lashtesise se rrenjes nga e cila kemi dale!

Le ta shohim problemin me shkoqur. Eshte provuar tanime katerciperisht mbi baza shkencore se shqiptaret jane pasardhes te ilireve, te asaj popullsie te madhe te pjeses perendimore te Ballkanit, qe shtrihet nga gadishulli i Istries... etj. etj., deri ne gjirin e Ambrakise (gjiri i Artes). Sipas Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar permenden shume emra fisesh, por emri i perbashket ilire, del vetem ne shekullim V para eres se re, i permendur nga Herodoti, I.196.

Ta pranojme se kultura ilire del ne drite aty nga epoka e bronzit te vone (2100-1200) para eres se re; del pyetja; qe nga kjo epoke deri ne shekullin V, kur lindi shteti ilir dhe formohen qytetet ilire, cka ndodhur, me se eshte mbushur kjo hapesire kohore, me poceri, me qeramike, me farketim shpatash, heshtash, hanxharesh, me disa gloza te trasheguara si sika (thika), peli (pleq), aspetos (i shpejte), apo me disa emra gjeografike e njerezore qe shpjegohen me fjalet shqipe si Dardania (dardhe), Dalmaci (dele, delme), Bardhyl (bardhe).

Per toponimin Ulqin jepet shpjegimi me fjalen ujk (Fjalori Enciklopedik Shqiptar) ne fakt duhet ulk (thuhet ne Gjirokaster), kendej dhe ulkonje. Por nuk duhet ndalur ketu. Ne greqisht lykos (likos) eshte ujku, ne serbokroatisht vuk, ne rusisht vollk, bullgarisht vellk. Kjo analogji gjuhesore eshte mbi bazen e origjines indoevropiane. Por ketu eshte fjala per lidhjen me mitin pellazg. Sipas tij Likaoni ishte biri i Pellazgut dhe i pari qe civilizoi Arkadine, nje nga banimet me te njohura te pellazgeve. Kete kujtese mitike e gjejme sot ne emrin e pervecem njeriu, Uk, ne veri te Shqiperise, madje dhe te iliret e sllavizuar ne Mal te Zi Vuk. Cka na vjen se lashti nga mitologjia pellazge: Zeus lykaeos. Te romaket kemi Luperka, emer i nje hyjnie te lashte, qe, sipas legjendes, ushqeu Romulin dhe Remin (nga fjala latine lupus, ujk).

Duke vezhguar qyteterimet e tejlashta parahistorike te popujve te ndryshem qe kane pase jetuar ne Azine Qendrore dhe pas nje shpernguljeje te madhe kane levizur ne drejtime te ndryshme drejt Evropes, Azise se Aferme, Afrikes dhe me gjere, te krijohet pershtypja se je perpara nje pluhuri nebuloz kozmik, qe duket si nje re e stermadhe me konture te papercaktuara, pas se ciles fshihen yjet qe leshojne vec nje drite agu te muget, mezi te dallueshme. Turma njerezish primitive te paleolitikut, e madje dhe me heret, u ngjizen shkalle shkalle ne fise dhe popuj ne amalgame te nje trungu te perbashket, qe me kohe leshoi degezime, nje prej te cileve duhet te jete ajo popullsi e madhe qe njihet me emrin pellazge, ne gjirin e se ciles gjelluan fise te ndryshme.

Ndarja e ketyre popujve ne grupe te vecanta gjuhesore, sipas vecorive morfologjike e fonetike eshte nje konvencion linguistik, por kjo nuk na pengon te dallojme ate c'kane te perbashket ne menyren e perceptimit fantastik te botes, mitet, kultet, ritet, zakonet, bestytnite etj., cka qene kushtezuar nga ngjashmeria ne zhvillimin e tyre lendor, shpirteror e konceptual.

Studimi i gjuhes ne zhvillimin historik te saj ka rendesi te vecante per te hedhur drite mbi shume ceshtje, qe kane lidhje me etnologjine, me stadet e zhvillimit te kultures materiale e shpirterore te nje kombi, por kjo nuk duhet te pengoje per ta pare, ta zeme, nje fjale te caktuar, te analizuar ne laboratorin linguistik, pertej ligjeve gjuhesore.

Le te marrim si shembull fjalen dru, per te cilin pellazget kishin kult, i cili si i tille ka arritur deri ne ditet tona. Sipas leksikologjise, kete fjale, si indoevropiane qe eshte, e gjejme ne disa gjuhe: ne rus. djerevo ne gr. e vjeter, drys (dushk, por dhe ne pergjithesi dru, peme), ne ser.- kroat, drvo (lexo dervo), ne fiset kelte gjejme druide, prifterinj, qe gjenin veti misterioze te disa lloje druresh.

Druri, ne menyre te vecante lisi, eshte thjesht kult i pellazgeve, qe ne, pasardhesit e tyre, e kemi trasheguar te gjalle deri ne ditet tona. Legjenda tregon se hyjnesha Dija, qe shkaktonte shiun dhe qe mund te jete dielli, e bashkuar me Apollonin, qe te dy hyjni pellazge, linden Dryopin. Alegoria, pra, eshte e qarte: shiu i bashkuar me diellin linden druret, bimesine. Nga frika e t'et, Dija e fshehu femijen ne nje lis te zgavruar. Dija lidhet me emrin e Iksionit, hero i kultit te lisit, pinjoj te te cilit mbaheshin Lapitet dhe Kentauret. Keta kane qene fise primitive malore ne veri te Greqise. "Pasardhes te ketyre racave te lashta neolitike, shkruan studiuesi Robert Grevs ne vepren "Mitet greke" (1972, v.I, f.364) jane ruajtur ne malet e Arkadise dhe ne Pind deri ne periudhen klasike, kurse gjurmet e gjuhes se tyre parahelene i gjejme ne Shqiperine e sotme". Per kete argument, mund te shkruhen faqe te tera, sic eshte bere edhe ne ndonje shkrim me pare. Po shenojme shkurt:

- Ne tempullin e Dodones pellazge ekzistonte kulti i lisit. - Dryadat, nimfat e pyjeve, Qariatidat, nimfat e arres (nga fjala shqipe qarr). Ashtu si Driadat, nimfat qe mbronin pyjet dhe pemet, kemi ne mitologjine shqiptare nimfat Jashteme.

Kulti i drurit ka qene i perhapur te pellazget dhe me gjere. Ne dramen "Vilhelm Teli" Shileri tregon se zviceranet besojne se po t'i presesh drute me late (sepate e vogel) u del gjak. Druret kane magji. "Kujtdo qe atyre u ben dem / Pas vdekjes i del dora jashte varrit".

Autore te ndryshem kumtojne se hyjnesha Artemide i dha anijes Argo per direk nje nga lisat fatthenes te Dodones pellazge ne ekspediten e argonauteve te prire nga Jasoni pellazg. Te gjitha keto dhe te tjera na shtyjne te besojme se kemi te bejme me nje nenshtrese parahelene dhe parailire, pra pellazge, cka ka rrezatuar gjere dhe eshte trasheguar e gjalle ne shume elemente te saj me prirje te dukshme per te vertetuar prejardhjen e ilireve dhe te shqiptareve nga pellazget hyjnore, sic i ka quajtur Homeri.

"Per kete substrat te tejlashte, per kete popullsi indoevropiane te Ballkanit Perendimor te epokes se eneolitit a mund te perdoret nje emer i pervecem? Termi pellazg, qe trashegojme nga burimet antike dhe qe mendojme se gjen mbeshtetjen pjeserisht nga te dhenat arkeologjike, mund te perdoret ne kuptimin konvencional, me nje permbajtje e domethenie te caktuar. Keshtu, bashkesia e gjere kulturore e kultike dhe pjeserisht etno-gjuhesore, qe u formua gjate eneolitit ne Ballkanin Perendimor, mund te quhet pellazgjike". (Muzafer Korkuti. Parailiret Iliret Arberit. T.2003, f.23).

Ky veshtrim i arkeologut M.Korkuti mendoj se eshte me mjaft interes, sepse le shteg per ta kapercyer ate hije skepticizmi, qe eshte dukur aty ketu lidhur me problemin ne fjale, vecse duhet shtuar ketu se bashkesia kulturore e kultike, qe u formua gjate eneolitit ne Ballkanin Perendimor, nuk eshte e njekohshme per te gjithe popujt. Pellazget ne kete mes kane pjesen e tyre te vecante, qe shtyhet shume me perpara eneolitit. Po hyjnite, te cilet ne epoken e thelle prehistorike nderoheshin ne formen e tyre totemike theriomorfe (ne pamjen e kafsheve ne pergjithesi te egra) si gjarpri, ujku, dhia e eger, shqiponja etj., apo sendet, dukurite natyrore si deti, qielli, toka, etj., qe u hyjnizuan dhe moren emra te pervecem, apo druri, lisi, guri, uji etj, te cilet u shnderruan ne kulte, per te ardhur me vone te hyjnite antropomorfe si Kroni, Urani, Zeusi, Hera, Atena, Dhemetra, Afrodita, Artemida, Apolloni e shume te tjere; tere ky univers fantastik mos valle u ngjiz ne kohen e bronzit? Te gjitha keto, zune fill mijera vite me pare se epoka e eneolitit, kur njeriu primitiv jetonte neper shpella. Shumecka nga ky univers i sterlashte: hyjni, kulte, rite, zakone, i kemi ruajtur dhe i kemi mbajtur gjalle ne rrjedhen e shekujve deri ne ditet tona, me shume ne viset malore, thuajse te pashkelura nga dyndje fisesh e popujsh.

Le te shohim nje fakt per te hedhur paksa drite mbi hyjni dhe heronj te njohur te lashtesise. Ne Dodonen pellazge, Zeusi Dodonas (Homeri) me Eginen lindi Ajakun ose Eakun. Nga ky bashkim lindi Peleu, i cili me hyjneshen Tetis lindi Akilin, nga Telamoni lindi Aiaksi. Kendej zuri fill fisi i Pelideve dhe i Aiakideve, te cilet kishin te shenjte kultin e lisit te Dodones, i cili me feshferimen e gjetheve te tija jepte orakujt, qe interpretoheshin nga prifterinjte te quajtur Sele. Ne Dodone heroin e luftes se Trojes, Akilin, e quajne me gjuhen e vendit aspetos, sic e quan Homeri kembeshpejte.

Eshte me interes te shenojme se emrin e Akilit e gjejme jo vetem ne Dodonen e Thesprotise iliro-epirote, por edhe me ne veri te saj, te fisi ilir i Enkeleasve. Ne shenimet e Gjon Muzakes, lene ne forme testamenti lexojme ne nje vend se ne ishullin e liqenit te Prespes ishte nje kishe, ku ndodhej trupi i Shen Arkelaut, qe, sipas perkthyesit Dhori Qiriazi, studiuesi K.Hopf e lexon "Trupi i Shen Akilit". Eshte per t'u shenuar se emri Arkela (ne gr.Ahilevs, pa r), ne formen Arqile dhe Arkile e gjejme rendom ne Shqiperi.

Odisea, para se te kthehej ne atdhe, ne Itake, pas rrenimit te Trojes, shkon ne Dodone te marre vesh nga gjethet e lisit te Zeusit se c'fat do te kishte gjate udhetimit te tij. Penelopa, gruaja e tij, i quan thesprotet dodonas "Miqte tane me bese" ("Odisea", kenga VI, vargu 524).

Nje pike referimi me rendesi, qe konvergon drejt ndricimit te problemit ne fjale, eshte ishulli i madh Kreta, e banuar qe ne periudhen e neolitit, aty nga mijevjecari IV dhe III. Ne Krete u dynd nje popullsi e ardhur nga Lindja, te cilet ndertuan nje qytet me mure qiklopike, te njohur ndryshe dhe pallazgjike, Gortynin, ne kembet e malit Ida. Vete toponimi dhe mitet flasin per pranine e pallazgeve ne Krete, para shfaqjes se heleneve ne jug te gadishullit ballkanik.

Ketu dhia Amaltea ushqeu Zeusin me qumeshtin e saj. Amaltea: nga shqipja tamel, qumesht. Tjeter element pellazg ne Krete eshte fakti se veshja e grave te Kretes se lashte eshte nje me ate te Malesise se Shkodres (Encik.greke, volumi XV, f.171, Athine, 1931). Te gjitha keto, jane argumente me shume rendesi dhe elemente qe deshmojne se Kreta u banua, qe nga epoka neolitike prej paraheleneve qe ishin vete pellazget.

Prof.E.Cabej mendon se njesia ballkanike ekziston edhe ne Lindjen e aferme, ne Siri dhe ne Palestine. Keto ndoshta mund te kene lidhje shume te vjetra (Studime gjuhesore, vell. V. f.209).

Kur vihesh te shkruash per pellazget te duket se po te sulmon nje ortak marramendes qe, duke u perplasur neper shkembinjte e koheve, dizgregohet ne mijera grimca, pas te cilave fshihet "nje mister", qe xixellon te rizbulohet per t'u salduar ne nje kohezon tanime te tronditur ne rrymen e shekujve. Te vijne ne mendje nje mori te dhenash, faktesh reale apo te hamendesuara, qe nuk eshte e lehte t'ua gjesh fillin per nje lidhje te brendshme ndermjet tyre. Nocioni "pellazg" eshte nje univers ne nje shtrirje te gjere gjeografike e kohore, i rreshqitshem dhe hipotetik, gjithsesi real dhe bindes me aq shume te dhena te natyrave te ndryshme dhe me ate informacion qe na vjen nga autoret antike dhe nga studiuesit e koheve moderne.

Jane me dhjetra, historianet e Greqise se lashte dhe te Romes, qe kumtojne se pellazget ne trevat e Ballkanit kane qene para grekeve, madje duke i lokalizuar ne vise te ndryshme te Greqise dhe me gjere ne Ballkan, ne Azi te Vogel, ne Azine Qendrore, ne gadishullin italik etj.

Mund te permendim disa gjurme te botes pellazge qe kane lidhje me problemin e etnogjenezes se shqiptareve. Dhe keto, jo vetem ne Ballkan por me thelle ne lindje te tij.

Profesor Fossati, historian i artit te Lindjes se Larget ne Universitetin e Gjenoves, me ka bere te ditur gojarisht se ka nje vazo te epokes neolitike ne Muzeun Historik Kombetar, Tirane, rreth 4000 vite para eres se re, qe eshte identike me vazot kineze. Mendova se do te jete tip vazoje e ndonje kulture te vjeter hinduse, kufitare me kulturen kineze, cka do te fliste per Hindine, si nje nga djepet e lashta te pellazgeve, ashtu sic mund te kene qene shumeret, popullsi indoevropiane, te vendosur ne Mesopotamine e Poshtme, me nje qyteterim qe vjen nga mijevjecari i katert para eres se re. Ne mitologjine e tyre gjejme kulte te perbashketa me ato tonat si ai i shqiponjes, i diellit etj. Ne krahun tjeter te bregut veriperendimor te detit Kaspik, ku kane banuar shumeret, ne bregun lindor te Kaspikut ka qene treva e emeruar Albania kaukaziane, ku kane banuar albanet (Plutarku, Lukuli 26, Pompeu 34 etj.). Sot kjo treve korrespondon me Lezgistanin, banoret e te cilit, lezginet, e quajne veten lezgijar. Eshte per t'u shenuar si karakteristike prapashtesa -ar ne analogji me gjuhen shqipe fshat - ar, kepuc-ar, kolonj-ar. Deri ne vitin 1928 gjuha lezgine shkruhej me alfabetin latin, dhjete vite me vone u kthye mbi bazen e alfabetit cirilik.

B. Terracini ne vepren e tij "Toponomastika sarde, f. 112, duke folur per shumesin e disa fjaleve qe mbarojne me -ar, sjell si shembull clan, shumesi clenar, shenon se nje dukuri e tille verehet edhe ne gjuhet kaukaziane.

Ne nje vrojtim qe ben G. Dottin ne vepren "Popujt e vjeter te Evropes, P. 1916" per fjalen oior (njeri) e cila ne shumes ben enarees (njerez) ne gjuhen e skitheve, shohim nje analogji te paster me gjuhen shqipe. Por kjo dhe te tjera te natyres gramatikore ndodhin ngaqe jane te rrenjes indoevropiane. Ndryshe eshte kur takojme toponime, etnonime, antroponime e te tjera qe na kujtojne iliro-pellazget.

Per perhapjen gjeografike te tyre takojme toponime si keto dhe shume te tjera qe flasin ne gjuhen shqipe: Dacia maluensis-Dakia malore (Mark Aureli), Dacia ripensis-Dakia me male rrypa-rrypa, te thepisura (Diokleciani). Ne Atike njihej nje komune malore me emrin Skambonidhe-vis shkembor (A. Bailly. Fjalori Greqisht (e vjeter) - Frengjisht, Paris, 1950). Ne kufirin midis Cekise dhe Polonise kemi vargmalet Karpate-shqip karpe, shkrep; malet Beskide-shqip bjeshke. Ka folur E. Cabej per keto te fundit.

Te c'epoke jane keto emertime? Problem i veshtire, por qe ngacmon. Per kete dhe te tjera duhet te merren ekipe studiuesish per t'i ardhur sa me prane te vertetes historike. Ngacmues jane etnonimet pellazge, albane, ilire, qe nderthurren dhe shfaqen ngaterrimisht ne kohe. Krahas pellazgeve verejme te flitet per albanet dhe Albania, ne Azine Qendrore, ne Kaukaz e me gjere, madje dhe per hyllet, per bardejte.

Albania ne autoret romake Plini (shek.I era e re), Taciti (shek i-II era e re) e shenojne si vis ne brigjet e detit Kaspik. Si fis ilir permenden albanet (Albanoi) per te paren here bashke me qytetin e tyre Albanopolis nga gjeografi dhe astronomi Ptoleme (shek. II-II era e re). Vlen te shenohet se fjala "Albane vjen nga gjuha latine albus, a (e, e bardhe). Prandaj shpesh takojme dhe etnonimin bardei, Bardili, Bardii.

Po ne kete hapesire gjeografike, ne mbreterine perse, njihemi me nje fare Bardii, vella i Kambyzit dhe ky babai i mbretit Kir (Falls. 3000 vitet e para).

Tani, teper larg ketij areali, gjejme nje popull me emrin Bardili, ne krahinen Tarakonense ne verilindje te Spanjes. Mos valle ka qene nje emigrim i ibereve dhe albaneve (bardhenjve, bardyleve) te Kaukazit ne kete vis te Evropes? Keto e te tjera mbeten ende per t'u hulumtuar.

Kaj Mari, gjeneral dhe burre shteti romak (shek.II para eres se re) truprojen e kishte te perbere me Bardei, skllever ilire, te njohur per trimeri (Plutarku, Lukuli).

Nje autor romak, Kapitolini, quan Bardei nje popull te Ilirise.

Tere kjo histori flet qarte per ate qe Bardejte jane Albanet, fis ilir, dhe ne nje kuptim te gjere iliret.

Duke rremuar me kujdes dhe duke qemtuar ato cka na duken me domethenese ne lidhjet e tyre te brendshme e te drejtperdrejta, mund te arrijme ne perfundime me interes ne te mire te tezes ne fjale. Sepse ka shpesh sprova per te shpjeguar nje dukuri, duke u mbeshtetur ne perputhje te rastesishme, apo ne zberthime empirike simpliste etimologjike te nje fjale. Keshtu: Sikelia (Sicilia) d.m.th. "koka e kalit", Sikani, krahine e Sicilise, dmth "si qeni"; Menela - "ment e lane"; Elena- "e lena nga mendte" e sa e sa te tjera!

Per denominativin: Pellazg, Ilir, Arber, Shqiptar do te behet fjale ne nje shkrim tjeter.

MUZAFER XHAXHIU

----------


## dodoni

Shqipja, gjuha që lindi gjuhët indo-europiane...  


  Nga pellazgjishtia në ilirishte dhe pastaj në shqipe u shtrashëgua dhe u ruajt gjuha më e vjetër e Europës. Eshtë vërtetuar me argumenta të forta se gjuha shqipe është gjuha mëmë indoevropiane dhe në ndihmë për të vërtetuar vjetërsinë e gjuhës dhe historisë vijne shkencat e gjuhesise dhe arkeologjise. 


Po pse nuk u shkruajt gjuha shqipe ashtu si latinishtja dhe greqishtja? Edhe kjo nuk eshte e vertete, sepse ka dokumenta te shkruajtura te mbetura nga djegjet porse nuk jane zbuluar akoma dhe se gjuha shqipe eshte shkruajtur edhe me germat latine edhe ato greke. Në lashtësi letrarëve dhe klerikëve u interesonte latinishtja dhe greqishtja sepse ato ishin gjuhët adminsitrative apo zyrtare. Kështu që dijetarët e lashtë grekë dhe romakë shkruajtën për ato ngjarje të kohës që ata mund ti vërtetonin dhe ti ruanin për brezat e tyre të ardhshëm. 

Shkencëtarët e gjuhës na kanë bërë të njohim të fshehtat e gjuhëve, sepse analiza gjuhësore mund të ndjekë një gjuhë të shkruar që nga fillesat e saj më të herëshme dhe të zbulojmë lidhjet e saj me gjuhët e tjera dhe me burimin familjar të përbashkët. Pra gjuha njihet si një nga tiparet etnike themelore të një populli. Fjala Gjuhësi është përkufizuar si studim i ligjërrimit njerzor. Pjesë të rëndësishme të një studimi gjuhësor janë: klasifikimi i tingujve të gjuhës së folur, fjalë formimi, duke përfshirë gjininë, rrënjën, kompozimi, përkufizimi i saktë i fjalëve, renditja e duhur e fjalëve brenda një fjalie, gjurmimi i prejardhjes së një fjalie në gjuhën e origjinës, zhvillimi dhe ndryshimi i fjalës nëpërmes viteve, si dhe transmetimi i fjalës nga një gjuhë në tjetrën. Në këtë drejtim, studimi historik i një gjuhe në proçesin e ndryshimit nëpër vite e zgjidh arkeologjia duke hedhur dritë mbi një kulturë parahistorike.

Ashtu si në arkeologji edhe në kërkimet shkencore të gjuhës shqipe u morrën të huajt dhe jo vetë shqiptarët. Sepse shqiptarve u duhet të mbroheshin nga pushtuesit e ndryshëm që nuk e linin të diturohej. Në shekujt XIX dhe XX shkenca e gjuhësisë krahasuese bëri të mundur që studiuesit të përcaktonin origjinën e gjuhës shqipe dhe lidhjet e saj me gjuhët e tjera indoeuropjane. Shkencëtare qe bene emër ne këtë drejtim permenden:

Gotfrik Lajbnik 1646-1717, ishte filolog dhe deklaroi se gjuha shqipe rrjedh nga ilirishtja. 

Hans Tunman 1746-1778, historian suedez profesor në Universitetin e Halles të Gjermanisë, ishte albanologji i parë që studioi shkencërisht origjininën e gjuhës së popullit shqiptar. Ai bëri kërkime në burrimet greke, latine, bizante dhe studioi fjalorin tre gjuhësh sllav-grek-shqip të Theodhor Kavaliotit të vitit 1770. 

Hans Tunman arriti në përfundimin se shqiptarët janë vazhdues autokton të popullsisë së lashtë ilire, që as u romanizuan e as u asimiluan nga dyndjet e mëvonshme.

Johan Fon Han 1811-1869, austriak i diplomuar për drejtësi në Universitetin e Haidelbergut, i cili shërbeu si gjykatës i shtetit të ri grek, dhe më vonë si nënkonsull në Janinë, Johani iu fut studimeve të gjuhës shqipe bashkë me të ndriturin gjuhëtarin shqiptar Kostandin Kristoforidhin. Botoi tre vëllime Studime shqiptare mbi kulturën, gjuhën dhe historinë dhe nxorri përfundimin se shqipja rrjedh nga ilirishtja dhe ilirishtja nga pellazgjishtja. 

Franc Bop 1791-1867, profesor i Universitetit të Berlinit dhe themeluesi kryesor i gjuhësisë së krahasuar historike indoeuropjane. Botoi në vitin 1854 veprën e tij dhe nxorri përfundimin se shqipja bënë pjesë në familjen indoeuropjane dhe është gjuhë e veçantë pa simotër gjuhë tjetër.

Dhimitër Kamarda filolog italian me origjinë shqiptare botoi veprën Një ese e gramatikës krahasuese rreth gjuhës shqipe më 1864, vërtetoi me dokumenta lashtësinë e gjuhës shqipe. Si një gjuhë ndër më të vjetra në botë.

Gustav Majer 1850-1900, profesor austriak në Universitetin e Gracit, antar i akademisë së shkencave të Vjenës, i cili u specializua në fushën e studimit të gjuhëve shqipe, greke dhe turke. Botoi librin Mbi pozitën e gjuhës shqipe në rrethin e gjuhëve indoeuropjane në vitin 1883, që më vonë u pasua me 8 vëllime shkencore mbi historinë, gjuhën, poezinë, përrallat popullore shqipe dhe ngulmimet e arbëreshëve në Itali dhe Greqi.

Eduard Shnajder një studiues francez që shërbeu në qeverinë osmane të Shkodrës, shtoi në librin e tij për Pellazgjët dhe pasardhësit e tyre më 1894 një leksion i hollësishëm teknik, ku gjuha shqipe paraqitet si tingëllimi më i pastër e më besnik i gjuhës pellazgje.

Holder Pedersen 1867-1953, danez i cili punoi 35 vjet si profesor i gjuhësisë së krahasuese indoeuropjane në Universitetin e Kopenhagës. Për 35 vjet me rradhë botoi një varg punimesh shkencore mbi gjuhën shqipe, duke dhënë analiza të vleshme. Gjithashtu mblodhi e botoi folklorin shqiptar.

Norbert Jokli 1887-1942, gjuhëtar austriak me origjinë gjermano-çifute, biblotekar në Universitetin e Vjenës i kushtoi gjithë jetën studimeve të gjuhës shqipe. Para se të fillonte lufta e dytë botërore, atë e ftuan tu mësonte albanologjinë studiuesve shqiptar, mirëpo vdekja e tij në një kamp përqëndrimi nazist e privoi Shqipninë nga shërbimet e këtij studiuesi të madh.

Zef Skiroi 1865-1927, filolog i shquar italian me origjinë shqiptare bashkë me, Joklin dhe danezin Pedersen, janë cilësuar si tre albanologjët më të shquar. Studimet e profesor Skiroi nxorrën në dritë librin e tij Gjuha shqipe në Romë më 1932.

Mbas studimeve të shkencëtarëve të huaj rreth gjuhës dhe historis të shqiptarëve dolën dhe studiuesit e parë shqiptarë në drejtim të gjuhës shqipe si De Rada, Pashko Vasa, Kostandin Çekrezi, Kristo Dako, Profesori i madh dhe i shquar Eqerem Çabej, Androkli Kostallari, Aleks Buda, Shaban Demiraj, Mahir Domi, etj.

Kështu mbas shumë studimesh duke u bindur mbi një varg argumentesh, shkencëtarë apo gjuhëtarë të huaj dhe shqiptarë nxorrën përfundimin se populli shqiptar dhe gjuha shqipe e tij e kanë prejardhjen nga ilirët dhe ilirët nga pellazgët parahistorik. Në krahasimin gjuhësor midis shqipes, greqishtes dhe latinishtes së vjetër, është vërtetuar se shqipja si gjuhë është formuar më herët se këto të dy gjuhë të vjetra. Nje vertetim i pamohushem per vjetersin e gjuhes shqipe jane emertimet e qyteteve, maleve dhe lumenjeve qe jane trasheguar deri me sot duke iu qendruar edhe pushtimeve te gjata nga popujt e tjere, si p.sh; SCUPI-SHKUPI, SCODRA-SHKODRA, LISSUS-LEZHA, DURRACKIUM-DURRΛS, MATHI-MATI, lumi DRINUS-DRINI, mali TOMORRIS-TOMORRI etj. Trashegiminë nga pellazgjishtja ne ilirishte dhe me pas ne shqipe e kemi dhe nga emrat e vjeter qe jane edhe sot tek emertimi i njerezve si; HEKTOR, ALKET, TOMOR, DRINI, ILIR, TEUTA, GENTI, BARDHYLI etj. Te tilla emra jane mbi 800, qe ka mbledhur studiuesi Mahir Domi.

Po ti hedhim një vështrim të shpejtë hartës të Europës, do të vëmë re se shumë qytete dhe krahina kanë emërtime të kuptimit në gjuhën shqipe dhe vetëm në gjuhën shqipe si per shembull:

Toskana në Itali qe e ka marrë këtë emër prej banorëve të saj, se ata ishin toskë te njejte me ato të Shqipërisë.

Brindizi lexohet ne shqip: bri ndezur.

Kryeqyteti i Francës Parisi është në shqip: i pari ose si i pari.

Marrsiella, qytet i Francës e ka marrë këtë emër nga shqiptarët në lashtësi sepse ai ka qenë dhe eshte qytet bregdetar tregëtar, pra marr dhe sjell.

Po të vërejmë emërtimet e qyteteve të lashta greke edhe keta kanë emra të kuptimit shqiptar, per shembull, Athina  a thënë, Edessa  e desha, Thiva - theva.

Po ashtu Homeri rrjedh nga fjalë shqipe, duke patur parasysh që ai ishte i verbër, pellazgjikët i vunë emrin i Mjerë, Homer. Veprat e tij Iliada dhe Odisea (Udhë sheh) janë legjenda pellazgje ose shqiptare, që u shkruajtën nga Homeri dhe gjatë shekujve u përvetësuan nga shkruesit e mëvonshëm bizantine. Tek Iliada, të gjithë kryetarët e fiseve, pjesmarrës në betejën e Trojës dhe vendet nga vinin kanë emra të kuptimit në shqip, per shembull:

Mikena - mik kena/kemi, mbret ishte Agamenoni.. 
Menelao - mëndja e la, ishte mbret i Spartës, vëllai i Agamemnonit. 
Mirmidonët - mirditorët, kishin mbret Aqilean ose Akilin, që do të thotë-aq i lehtë. 
Elena - e lanë mend. 
Priami  i parë jam ose prij jam, mbreti i Trojës. 
Paridi - i pari që di, etj.

Në të gjitha kohërat bizantinët kanë pasur maninë për të përshtatur fjalet jo-greke në fjale greke. Kjo mënyrë veprimi ka ndryshuar deridiku dhe mënyrën e shqiptimit të fjaleve ose emrave. Megjithatë, po te shohim perendite e lashta te Olimpit ku besonin greket ne lashtesi, do verejme se ato perendi lexohen apo kuptohen vetem ne gjuhen shqipe si pershembul: Zeus - Zë, eshte perendia me e fuqishme qe kishte per grua perendin Hera - Era. Perendia tjeter Letos  Leton. Zeusi me vone u martua me perendeshen Mentis - mend dhe linden Athinane. Marsi, ishte perendia e luftes dhe shume here nxiste grindje midis njerezve prandaj e pat marre emrin nga shqipja i marrë. Perendia Apollon mendoj se e ka marre kete emer nga shqipja, apo-loni, dhe vertet Apolloni ishte perendi i muzikes, poezise dhe harqeve, dhe çfar bente Apolloni! Luante muzik, i ndryshonte drejtimin shigjetave. Loja me e dashur per te luajtur per femijet ishte shigjeta. Perendia e detit quhej Tetis, qe shume lehte ne shqipe T zevendesohet me D.

Po të shohim ditës e javës në gjuhën shqipe vërejmë se kanë një kuptim të plotë shqiptar dhe të perëndive ku besonin pellazgjët. E Diela, është dita që përfaqson Diellin ngaqë e Diela është dita më me shumë diell. E Hëna përfaqson Hënën. E Marta është dita e Marsit dhe quhet si ditë e marrë. E Mërkura është dita e Mërkurit. E Enjta nuk është zbuluar akoma. E Premtja është dita e zezë, të pren, e prenë. E Shtuna përfaqson Saturnin. 

Nderkohë, grekët bizantinë ditët e javës i emërtojnë keshtu: e diela përfaqson Zotin, e hëna është dyshi, e marta, është treshi, e mërkura, është katra, e enjtia, është e pesta, e premtja, është dita e shën Mërisë, te shtunën e kanë marë nga hebrejtë.

Siç shihet shqiparët emërtimin e ditëve të javës e kanë më të vjetër se grekët, gjë që tregon se shqiptarët janë më të vjetër si popull në Ballkan. Edhe betimin pellazgjët e bënin për kokën e nënës, babait, ashtu si betohen dhe shqipëtarët sot, për kokën e nënës dhe të babait. Pellazgjët me zakonet, muzikën, veshjen dhe veçanërisht me gjuhën e tyre shqipe, i kanë qëndruar kohës në tokat e tyre. 

Shumë të dhëna historike greke, latine përmendin rastësisht ndonjë kontakt ushtarak, diplomat, tregëtar dhe fetar me shqiptarët. Më vonë udhëtarë europianë, dijetar, aventurier shkruajtën për ashpërsinë malore të vendit, për luftëtarët krenarë apo për veshjet karakteristike. Uliam Shekspir nuk e pat vizituar kurrë Shqipërinë, por ai vendosi komedinë e tij Nata e Dymbëdhjetë në Iliri, pra në Shqipëri. Lordi Bajron ngeli kaq i gëzuar dhe i lumtur në takimet me shqiptarët, sa që i shkruante nënës së tij se do të blinte një kostum shqiptar dhe do ta vishte; fatkeqësisht kjo veshje u përvetësua nga grekërit dhe njihet sot si kostumi kombëtar grek (!?)

Përrallat, legjendat dhe trimëria shqiptare do arrinin deri në Filipine, ku historia e dashurisë diku në mbretërinë e Shqipërisë me titull FLORANT AT LAURA do të shkruej në gjuhën tagaloge nga autori filipinas Leonard Tugjy. Legjenda e heroit kombëtar Skënderbeut, tregohet nga çifuti spanjoll në veprën e Leongfellout me titull Përrallat e hanit buzë rrugës.

Në përfundim duhet theksuar se mendimi i përgjithshëm shkencor është se populli shqiptar dhe gjuha shqipe janë pasardhësit modernë të Ilirve dhe Pellazgjikëve, dhe fillesave indoeuropjane. Kjo e bën edhe më të qartë arsyjen përse populli shqiptar i vjetër është mbajtur i patundur pas gjuhës dhe kulturës së tij të lashtë. Ndonëse atdheu i ynë është pushtuar shpesh nga grekërit, romakët, sllavët dhe turqit, edhe ndonëse shpesh kemi përdorur gjuhëra tregëtie, të ardhura nga larg, njerzit që sot njihen si shqiptarë kanë ruajtur me vendosmëri e sukses, zakonet, traditat dhe dallimin tonë të lashtë Ilir e Pellazgjik. Por që të ruhen edhe në të ardhmen duhet që shqiptarët të kujdesen sa me shume për zhvillimin e më tejshëm arsimor-shkencor, të ndërtojnë institucione, universitete të tyre kombëtare dhe ti ruajnë me fanatizëm nga armiqtë shekullor të popullit shqiptar.


Për këtë studim u shfrytëzuan libri Enigma i autorit francez Robert DAngly; libri i autorit amerikan Edvin E. Zhak Shqiptarët; librat e autorit arvanitas Aristidh Kolia Arvanitët dhe preardhja e grekëve dhe Gjuha e Zotit; revista Ekskluzive botim i Prishtinës; libri Iliada i autorit Homeri; biblioteka e at Antonio Bellushit dhe revista italiane-greke-shqiptare Lidhja 1980-2003, organ i Lidhjes së Arbëreshëve të Italis së Jugut.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Përgatitur nga Teuta Llalla

----------

